# Brisbane?



## reedspacer (24/1/05)

Topics for Sydney and Melbourne but not Brisbane so thought i'd start one.

My favourite is the Brisbane German Club. Over 25 different German beers available. 5 on Tap! Erdinger Hefe, Kostritzer Schwarzbier, Warsteiner, Bitburger and ummm Becks.

I'll grab on of their lists and post what else they have got later.


----------



## beersom (24/1/05)

Others include...
*OXFORD 152*- Possibly Brisbanes best brewpub, nice platters as well
*Story Bridge Hotel*- Great steak, good Aussie beer selection that I believe is going to expand
*St Arnou Beer Cafe*- all of their beers on tap plus good food(try the flathead
*Monsoon*- very good selection of beer, lots of Belgians as well as German and Aussie beer
..... and then of course there is the Belgian Beir Cafe..... and Cheers, Auroras (which looks terrible lately) etc etc
and for those interested , in Toowoomba there is *Oropa Beir Cafe*, _very_ good beer selection and awesome food

There also used to be a cafe in Bulimba that had a small yet good selection of beers, I haven't been there in about 2 years though.


----------



## jgriffin (24/1/05)

What about the *Belgian Beer Cafe*


----------



## reedspacer (26/1/05)

Just updating what you can get at the german club..It has to be the cheapest palce to drink beers of this quality in brissy. $5.10 a pint or $6.20 for a 500ml btl

Schneider Weisse- Original, Krystal, Aventinus, Eisbock, Edelweisse(100% Organic)
Erdinger- Orig, Krystal, Dunkel, Pikantus
Maisel Weisse - Orig, Krystal
Schofferhofer - Orig , Krystal
Hofbrau Dunkel
Holsten, Veltins, Lowenbrau
RauchenFelser Steinbier
Altenmunster
Hovels Altbier
Clausthaler Non Alcoholic ...must be a European thing
Paulaner, Oktoberfest, Salvator

Since finding this place I have been converted!

No more VB for me.....


----------



## Snow (27/1/05)

Do you need to be a member of the German club to go there for a meal?

Also, where is Monsoons?

- Snow


----------



## reedspacer (27/1/05)

jUST LIKE ANY OTHER CLUB, (BOWLING, R.S.L, ETC) 
IF U R NOT A MEMBER JUST SIGN IN.


----------



## Tallgum (27/1/05)

Hey Reedspacer, What part of Brisbane is it, have you got an address .
Thanks mate.


----------



## KoNG (27/1/05)

Bit O/T
and its maybe been said before.....

but Snowy
i love ya signature.!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## beersom (27/1/05)

Snow said:


> Also, where is Monsoons?
> 
> - Snow


Monsoon is in the back corner at Central Brunswick ( the valley) just near the tapas bar. Its full name is Monsoon Pan Asian Grill... I have never eaten there but the food smells fantastic. It has been about a year since I was last there .... must go again soon....


----------



## dreamboat (28/1/05)

On the subject of beer in Brisbane....
the Pine Rivers brew club is organising a pub crawl on the 5th of Feb, kicking off early in the afternoon, looking to take in the Regatta, Cheers (which may not be called cheers anymore???), Belgian Bier Cafe, German Club, Aurora's and maybe another couple at the end of the night....

If anyone is keen to be in this, shoot me a pm, and I will confirm the start time and location, or i can let you know the approximate locations for later in the afternoon.



dreamboat


----------



## Snow (28/1/05)

Love to join you, Dreamboat, but Qld v NSW at Ballymore takes precedence over a pubcrawl for me!  

Keep us in mind for next time, tho..

- Snow


----------



## reedspacer (1/2/05)

Sorry for the delay in my post, but i have not been on in a while.

Brisbane German Club, 416 Vulture St.

Right opposite the Gabba


----------

